# готовиться / подготовиться



## ChicoAnimado

Hello,

Can someone tell me the difference between these two verbs?

I saw the longer version in this sentence:
_
Мы тоже подготовились к празднику.
_
Are the verbs interchangeable?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maroseika

Подготовились means completed action (now we are ready), готовились - incompleted (just information about the process in the past). So they are not interchangeable:

- Мы к празднику давно готовились (information about the process, result is only presumed indirectly, from the context)
- Мы тоже подготовились к празднику (no information about the process, only result).


----------



## ChicoAnimado

Thanks.

And what the is the difference between _приготовиться _and _подготовиться_?


----------



## Maroseika

ChicoAnimado said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And what the is the difference between _приготовиться _and _подготовиться_?



This is more difficult question. Приготовиться is more about the person ready to do something and about readiness for immediate action (приготовился слушать, стрелять, бежать), подготовиться - more about preparing oneself and other things around him, and not for immediate action (подготовился к уроку, к выборам, к празднику); however the difference often is subtle.
I suggest you just looking how these verbs are used in various contexts and make your own conclusion:
Приготовиться
Подготовиться


----------



## ChicoAnimado

Wow, thanks


----------



## yakor

But how this difference could be reflected in Enghlish without the use "ready"?
Мы готовились к празднику. (We were preparing to the holiday)
Мы подготовились к празднику. (We have prepared to the holiday already.) ?
(Is it necessary to use "already here?)


----------



## Maroseika

yakor said:


> Мы готовились к празднику. (We were preparing to the holiday)



Здесь разница между глаголами очевидна, а трудности возникают в таких, например, случаях:

- Смотрите, что мы приготовили к празднику.
- Вообще-то мы тоже готовились. Смотрите, что у нас есть.

- Ты совершенно не готов к уроку!
- Но я готовился!


----------



## yakor

Maroseika said:


> Здесь разница между глаголами очевидна, а трудности возникают в таких, например, случаях:


Но если не использовать "already", "We have prepared to the holiday"? Это можно перевести тоже как "Мы готовились к празднику".


----------



## Maroseika

yakor said:


> Но если не использовать "already", "We have prepared to the holiday"? Это можно перевести тоже как "Мы готовились к празднику".



Не думаю, что перфект может соответствовать русскому "мы готовились", тем более что в have prepared все равно подразумевается already, то есть законченное действие. Рискну предположить, что мы готовились - we prepared.


----------



## yakor

Maroseika said:


> Не думаю, что перфект может соответствовать русскому "мы готовились", тем более что в have prepared все равно подразумевается already, то есть законченное действие. Рискну предположить, что мы готовились - we prepared.


Да "aready"  in "have done something" всегда подразумевается.  тогда "мы готовимся (уже)". "Мы готовимся уже к празднику 3 недели" (We have prepared to the holiday for three weeks)


----------



## Maroseika

yakor said:


> Да "aready"  in "have done something" всегда подразумевается.  тогда "мы готовимся (уже)". "Мы готовимся уже к празднику 3 недели" (We have prepared to the holiday for three weeks)



Напомню обсуждаемый вопрос: в чем разница между "готовились" и "подготовились"?


----------



## Yuzhniy

The basic difference is about PERFECTIVE (подготовиться) and IMPERFECTIVE (готовиться) aspects. That is it.


----------



## Sobakus

yakor said:


> But how this difference could be reflected in Enghlish without the use "ready"?
> Мы готовились к празднику. (We were preparing to the holiday)
> Мы подготовились к празднику. (We have prepared to the holiday already.) ?
> (Is it necessary to use "already here?)



Разницу между совершенным и несовершенным видом невозможно выразить в английском без контекста, потому что в нём нет категории вида. Оба предложения можно перевести как we prepared for the holiday (хотя второе я бы вообще перевёл we are ready), все остальные варианты перевода диктуются языковым окружением.


----------



## yakor

Sobakus said:


> Разницу между совершенным и несовершенным видом невозможно выразить в английском без контекста.


 Но Simple continuos tense всегда переводиться глаголами несовершенного вида.


----------



## Sobakus

yakor said:


> Но Simple continuos tense всегда переводиться глаголами несовершенного вида.



Несомненно, но ни в коем случае не наоборот.


----------



## strawberry_candy

yakor said:


> "Мы готовимся уже к празднику 3 недели" (We have prepared to the holiday for three weeks)



а еще правильнее: We have been preparing for the holidays for three weeks. 

to prepare for sth= готовиться к чему либо
prepare to do sth=  готовиться\ приготавливаться что либо делать (с лингво словаря и моих знаний)


----------



## strawberry_candy

yakor said:


> We have prepared to the holiday already.) ?



We have ALREADY prepared for the holiday.


----------

